# Red Belly Tattoo.......



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Can anyone either show me a pic or point me in the direction of where i can find really nice pictures of red bellys so that i can get a tattoo on my arm.Maybe someone already has a tat of a red belly and wants to show it??



Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Can anyone either show me a pic or point me in the direction of where i can find really nice pictures of red bellys so that i can get a tattoo on my arm.Maybe someone already has a tat of a red belly and wants to show it??


Sorry wrong place,mods can you redirect this thread??Thanks!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

There was a similar thread recently where some folks threw up some pics.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn i missed it!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Actually, not a whole lotta pics, but there is a few...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200832-piranhakoi-fish-tattoo/page__p__2727566__hl__tattoo__fromsearch__1#entry2727566

Just look around in the pics section and gallery sections, I am sure there are hundreds of pics... Also, google image search might even find them for you. GL.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is the 1 i decided on....


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmm.. just the face like that, no body or anything?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> hmmm.. just the face like that, no body or anything?


I could be swayed,but i wanted a aggressive look.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

there was a picture in piranhas a pet owners manual that had a bunch of mature huge reds cruising with the dark blue breeding colour... made me get reds lol... if i can find the book i will scan the image


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

bob351 said:


> there was a picture in piranhas a pet owners manual that had a bunch of mature huge reds cruising with the dark blue breeding colour... made me get reds lol... if i can find the book i will scan the image


Thanks!!!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

get it on your junk, then the ladies will know you mean business.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> get it on your junk, then the ladies will know you mean business.


Lol!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If I were going to do a piranha tattoo (which is possible someday) I'd go with a more "cartoonish" looking one that's really evil looking.

Here's a prime example of that to which I refer:










Something like this with blood red eyes would be insane IMO.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

take away thoes spines and that looks like dried out red









cool pic tho... and i couldnt find the book sorry man its a beauty of a picture to


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

P man that is an outstanding pic,maybe i will add fins,hmmmm......


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Just get a bunch of rosies and goldfish and other feeders tattooed on your hands and forearms. Itll make cleaning so much more intense >









Jk if i see any good piranha pics ill point you in their direction


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would never get a tatoo of a fish but if i were id go with the p-fury banner


----------

